# Favorite YouTube Music channels



## Vholvek (Feb 8, 2015)

There are a lot out there, and I'd like to know some of you guys'. Mine is definitely Francesco Parrino. He is super perfect for studying, because it's a piano, not something you really feel the super need to sing along to. Just promise me you'll check out the Sky Full of Stars cover by him. If this doesn't impress you enough, Bohemian Rhapsody certainly will.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 8, 2015)

All of my favorites are Vocaloid reprinters/translators so I don't know if they count but.

vgperson
AmeSubs (not as active now though)
Coleena Wu (does more idol stuff i don't care about nowadays but she still subs some Vocaloid stuff)
OccasionalSubs
zcatcracker
descentsubs

As for things that aren't just translations, kyaami is one of the best tuners in the fandom I mean just listen to this. (this has been your shameless Vocaloid 4 engine promotion)


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 8, 2015)

Happy Dragonite is my favourite


----------



## Phantom (Feb 8, 2015)

Our Last Night

They do a lot of covers, but they have their own albums out, and they are pretty awesome. Hardcore punk/Alternative. The two leads are actually brothers, both of them have great sound, and mesh really well. 

They also do acoustic versions of their most popular songs, just released and entire album of acoustic versions. 

Some choice original work. 
Sunrise: Original - Acoustic I should mention this song was an anthem made for the Bully Project and is a song against bullying and is meant to be sung to a person considering suicide. 
Fate: Original - Acoustic 
Same Old War: Original - Acoustic
Dark Storms

Choice covers:
Radioactive 
Clarity
Bye Bye Bye (Yep NSYNC cover)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 8, 2015)

LittleVMills does epic hard rock covers of video game music, especially Pokemon!


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 10, 2015)

The only music channels I'm subscribed to are Pokémon remixers.

Glitchxcity and Pokéremixstudio are pretty well known (I'm pretty sure the latter has an account here) but my favourite is Kamikadze333666.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 10, 2015)

There can only be one.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 11, 2015)

As of now:
miracleofsound
dBPony
Reverb Brony
TarbyRocks


----------



## Phantom (Feb 11, 2015)

Zero Moment said:


> As of now:
> miracleofsound
> dBPony
> Reverb Brony
> TarbyRocks


I SECOND MIRACLE OF SOUND. THAT GUY IS EPIC.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 11, 2015)

Pellek.


----------



## Scootaloo (May 30, 2015)

Smooth McGroove, Epic Rap Battles, Nate Wants to Battle.


----------



## Stormrycon (Sep 23, 2018)

There is a whole goddamn channel dedicated to Pokemon music, from Red and Blue to ORAS to Pokemon Shuffle, which barely anyone plays but me. However, the channel stopped before Sun and Moon...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 15, 2020)

I used to be mega into listening to the lyriced songs for Mother and Kirby games that were on a channel called "EdoBean".

Edo's singing voice is so adorable sounding :)

Maybe sometime i'll get into her stuff again. Its very nostalgic for me <3

EDIT: Being SUPER into pokemon, i SHOULD look up some pokemon music channels sometime......hahaha. Also, theres some brony channels i think i've been pretty into in the past, at times, too. I think one was called "Replacer". I'm unsure o.O; its been awhile xD


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 16, 2020)

SiIvagunner. That is all!


----------



## haneko (Apr 18, 2020)

BAND MAID - a Japanese hard rock band
Zame - remasters/reorchestrates Pokemon music, mostly from the DS games
Adam Haynes - a little-known channel that uploads _amazing_ original music and video game rearrangements (including Pokemon)
pkmnbmx - Piano arrangements of Gen IV & V tunes. Also reorchestrations, but those aren't their strong suit if you ask me
Ginga Susumu (ギンガ ススム) - Pokemon remixes, similar to Vanilluxe Pavilion. I recommend their VS Giratina remix.


----------

